# Toccoa River fishing restrictions.



## Fisherman70

For the matter of disclosure and fairness, I would like to inform the public about an effort to impose regulations or restrictions on the Toccoa Tailwater that will directly affect those who catch and keep trout.

The newly formed TRWC (Toccoa River Watershed Coalition) has proposed to the Department of Natural Resources a plan to instill special regulations or restrictions on the Toccoa River below the Lake Blue Ridge Dam that include but are not limited to the following;

Slot limit from the HWY 515 Bridge to the upper boundary of Horseshoe Bend Park.
	The slot limit will restrict the harvest of any trout species that fall between 12” and 24”.

Only artificial lures can be used or possessed Between the HWY 515 Bridge to the upper boundary of Horseshoe Bend Park.	
	This one is self explanatory.  For those of you who like to fish with live bait, power bait, corn etc. You will no longer be able to fish the Toccoa River except for at Tammen Park and Horseshoe Bend Park. 

Artificial lures will be limited to a single hook and cannot have a hook larger than a #6 hook.
	For lures that normally have one or two treble hooks on them, to be legal you will have to either snip two of the barbs off or replace them with a single barb hook.

Legal limit will be reduced to 5 total fish per person per day.  4 of those fish can be under 12” and only one fish can be over 24”.
	The current legal limit of 8 fish of any size will no longer be in effect except at Tammen Park and Horseshoe Bend Park.

No longer will anyone be able to fish with live or natural bait or harvest outside of the proposed slot limit at Curtis Switch. The proposal does not explicitly exclude the Curtis Switch Rd Bridge or TVA Park just downstream from the bridge.

Whether you agree or disagree on the matter, the GON community as a whole is a “catch and keep” crowd. Considering that the average length of trout that comes out of the hatcheries is 9”, this proposal will seriously affect those who fish for trout with the intent of catching the current legal limit.

The GA DNR would like to hear comments from all those use the Toccoa River. Listed below are those at the state level who have influence on the matter.

Thanks
An Equal Opportunity Fisherman who believes ALL user groups should have a say.

*Georgia Department of Natural Resources
Mark Williams, Commissioner
Commissioner’s Office
2 Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive, S.E., Suite 1252
East Tower
Atlanta, GA 30334
404-656-3500
Email: dnrboard@dnr.state.ga.us 

Fannin County Contacts:

*Fannin County Chamber of Commerce
Jan Hackett, President
152 Orvin Lance Drive
Blue Ridge, GA 30513
1-800-899-6867
Email: jahackett@tds.net

*Fannin County Board of Commissioners
Bill Simonds, Chairman
400 W. Main Street
Suite 100
Blue Ridge, GA 30513
706-632-2203
Email: Bsim@fannincountyga.org

State Legislative:

*Representative David Ralston
Post Office Box 188
Blue Ridge, GA 30513
706-632-6193
Email: Dralston1@etcmail.com

*Senator Steve Gooch
Post Office Box 600
Dahlonega, GA 30633
404-656-9221
Email: steve.gooch@senate.ga.gov






Congressional:

Senator Saxby Chambliss
585 South Main Street
Post Office Box 3217
Moultrie, GA 31776
229-985-2112
Email: http://chambliss.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/email

Senator Johnny Isakson
One Overton Park
3625 Cumberland Boulevard
Suite 970
Atlanta, GA 30339
770-661-0999
Email: http://isakson.senate.gov/contact.cfm


Representative Tom Graves
311 Green Street Northwest
Suite 302
Gainesville, GA 30503
770-535-2592
Email: http://tomgraves.house.gov/Contact/

*Governor Nathan Deal
The Office of the Governor, State of Georgia
203 State Capitol
Atlanta, GA 30334
404-656-1776
Email: http://www.georgia.gov/00/gov/contact_us/0,2657,165937316_166563415,00.html


----------



## River Rambler

*All for it!!!*

Restrictions like these are what has made other waters like the Watauga and the South Holston legendary. I've personally experience the benefits of these rivers and the effects of adopting some common sense management principles. My wife's first fly fishing experience had her landing double digit trout on the dry fly. Trout simply THRIVE when allowed. 

Tailwaters have the potential for unbelievable trophy fisheries, but here in GA we've yet to apply any reasonable restrictions to any of ours. It's proven to produce a much healthier, robust trout population, not to mention we have plenty of places to go and catch snits.

I'm all for it. I predict a management program like this would make the Toccoa a top 10 Blue Ribbon US trout fishery in within a decade.


----------



## WinMag.300

I totally agree. Kudos to them to stepping up. For those of you who do not know why this is being implemented, the Federal Hatchery will no longer provide fish for the Toccoa and the State hatchery is already stretched extremely thin. This is an effort to maximize the fish count and experience on a distorted and exploited piece of water.  Imagine in three years when you can "expect" to harvest one trophy trout!  9 inch fish, hatchery stocked fish will still be allowed to be kept, which is great for those who want that experience, but the regulation will allow those wanting a more quality experience to have that as well.


----------



## Randy

Speaking from a bass fishermans perspective, I understand the reasons for some of these rules but that is the main reason I do not fish for trout.  Too many rules and regualtions and they change from stream to stream.


----------



## trouthound

River Rambler said:


> Restrictions like these are what has made other waters like the Watauga and the South Holston legendary. I've personally experience the benefits of these rivers and the effects of adopting some common sense management principles. My wife's first fly fishing experience had her landing double digit trout on the dry fly. Trout simply THRIVE when allowed.
> 
> Tailwaters have the potential for unbelievable trophy fisheries, but here in GA we've yet to apply any reasonable restrictions to any of ours. It's proven to produce a much healthier, robust trout population, not to mention we have plenty of places to go and catch snits.
> 
> I'm all for it. I predict a management program like this would make the Toccoa a top 10 Blue Ribbon US trout fishery in within a decade.



I agree. A few years ago, you could hardly find a "redfish" on the coast. Now with slot limits and creel limits they are abundant. I am for reasonable restrictions to grow Trophy fish.


----------



## kirby999

Randy said:


> Speaking from a bass fishermans perspective, I understand the reasons for some of these rules but that is the main reason I do not fish for trout.  Too many rules and regualtions and they change from stream to stream.



I'm with Randy on this one. Although I enjoy a trout fishing trip occasionally ; I really don't see the big deal with trout . I have just as much fun chasing redbrest, shellcrackers , bluegills , and a few bass  , usually caught by accident . What's needed is man power to enforce the regs .  Taking a few home for a family meal is one thing , stocking your freezer is another . kirby


----------



## Silver Bullet

I like trophy regs for streams.  Bring 'em on!  Guys have plenty of marginal water to kill fish on.


----------



## fishndoc

Besides (hopefully) turning this section into a Blue Ribbon trophy stream, it will likely also help mitigate one of the big threats to fishing and floating the Toccoa tailwater:   irrate landowners restricting, or even stopping, passage.

I know I will offend some bait fishermen, but most of the trash I see along river banks is worm tubs, corn cans, power bait, etc.  The guys willing to go to the trouble to follow the rules and fish trophy rivers are not nearly as likely to trash it.  
I bet the river front landowners will be very much in favor of this proposal.

And, for anyone who says special regs don't work, take a trip up to Brevard and compare the C&R section of the Davidson vs the stocked catch & keep section downstream.

Plus, still LOTS of streams available nearby for keeping a mess of stockers - not far to Rock Creek, Coopers, etc.


----------



## kirby999

Should make a great place for guides to take clients too.   kirby


----------



## 2bbshot

Im all for it!! There are plenty of nearby streams to catch some trout to keep. The toccoa tail water has the potential to be a world class trout water. I havent kept a trout to eat in 6+years just not my deal. There are much better eating fish in my opinion. 

And on the guiding comment. I am close friends with a unicoi guide who does float trips on the toccoa and I can assure you regardless of the regulations on the toccoa there wont be any trout kept on a unicoi guide trip.


----------



## MadDawg51

IMO, there are very few trophy trout streams that are open to the public.  Most of the true trophy water is closely controlled.  If we can have a public trophy stream by making us take pictures and memories instead of wall hangings, I am all for it.  The big bows and browns can hide pretty well when there are only a couple per river mile.  Let 'em grow up and have to compete for food.  My EHC's  may start looking pretty tempting.


----------



## puddlehunter

Thanks fisherman 70 for letting us know of the proposal and running down all the contacts..I will for sure send an email to all the contacts you listed letting them know how great an idea it is to finally put the restrictions on the Toccoa and allow it to become a first class trout fishery.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

WOW...I guess this kinda bit you on the butt didn't it Fisherman70....I have already sent my support for restrictions and slot limits on the Toccoa!!!!!!!!

Here is what the River Coalition is talking about, I copied this from NGTO



> For many years there has been talk of special regs on the Toccoa tailwater which might protect it as a fishery. In view of the recent demolition of the fishery and attempted recovery efforts, private citizens have taken the matter into their own hands. The DNR has taken a solid stance AGAINST any special regs and has disregarded a proposal by the newly formed Toccoa River Coalition. They still believe that the majority of the fishing public PREFER that the entire tailwater remain a put-and-take fishery.
> 
> However, public support for the idea of a slot limit has recently gained the attention of those who could make it happen.
> 
> We have, thanks in large part to the efforts of the coalition, an opportunity to push through regulations which could protect the fishery and aid in its recovery. The deciding factor which could bring about this change is public demand.
> 
> So... now is your chance. If you want a slot limit on the Toccoa, make yourself heard. IF there is perceived to be enough public support these special regs can come to be NOW. If not, then a unique opportunity will be lost.
> 
> I am copying the official proposal put forth by the Toccoa River Coalition and was (as expected) rejected in its entirety by the DNR. It still has the ability to come about if enough public support is heard.
> 
> So, read the proposal and contact the folks on this list - or forever hold your peace.
> 
> Bill O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia has designated numerous trout streams and portions of trout streams have special management programs and regulations to provide anglers a variety of trout fishing opportunities. The Toccoa River Tailwater is a resource vital to the economy of Fannin County and surrounding areas. The Toccoa River Tailwater has been managed as a year-round trout fishery without special regulations. However, recent dam construction by the TVA and budgetary determinations at the federal, state, and local levels threaten the continued viability of the fishery based on existing and future needs of local, regional, and tourist recreational anglers. Accordingly, special regulations are necessary to continue to provide anglers a variety of fishing opportunities sufficient to attract tourism and visitors to the area in numbers necessary to support or supplement the local economy.
> Accordingly, the Toccoa River shall henceforth be designated a special regulation stream from the 515 highway bridge in Blue Ridge to the beginning of Horseshoe Bend Park in McCaysville. While fishing specially regulated waters with a minimum size limit, it is a violation for an angler to possess a trout which is other than the specified sizes regardless of where the fish was caught. Likewise, it is a violation to possess trout in numbers exceeding the daily limit, regardless of where the fish were caught.
> 
> The Toccoa River within the Specified Special Regulation Area Shall Henceforth Be an Artificial Lures Only Stream
> In the Toccoa River from the 515 highway bridge in Blue Ridge to the upstream border of Horseshoe Bend Park in McCaysville, only artificial lures specified in the designated special regulations below may be used. It is unlawful to possess any other type of bait or lure on the Toccoa River.
> 
> Toccoa River Tailwater Special Regulation Area
> The Toccoa River Tailwater is managed for a variety of trout fishing opportunities. The Toccoa River Tailwater from the 515 Bridge in Blue Ridge to the upstream border of Horseshoe Bend Park is subject to the following restrictions:
> · Artificial lures with a single hook no larger than a #6 must be used. You cannot possess lures that do not meet these criteria while on the area.
> · Possession of any bait or lure not legal for use on the stream is unlawful.
> · Size and Creel Limits: All trout between 12" and 24" must be released unharmed. Limit 4 fish under 12" and 1 fish over 24" per day per person.
> · Possession Limit: 5 trout may be possessed daily within the Special Regulation Area subject to the size limits set forth above.
> 
> CONTACTS:
> 
> 
> *Georgia Department of Natural Resources
> Mark Williams, Commissioner
> Commissionerâ€™s Office
> 2 Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive, S.E., Suite 1252
> East Tower
> Atlanta, GA 30334
> 404-656-3500
> Email: dnrboard@dnr.state.ga.us
> 
> Fannin County Contacts:
> 
> *Fannin County Chamber of Commerce
> Jan Hackett, President
> 152 Orvin Lance Drive
> Blue Ridge, GA 30513
> 1-800-899-6867
> Email: jahackett@tds.net
> 
> *Fannin County Board of Commissioners
> Bill Simonds, Chairman
> 400 W. Main Street
> Suite 100
> Blue Ridge, GA 30513
> 706-632-2203
> Email: Bsim@fannincountyga.org
> 
> State Legislative:
> 
> *Representative David Ralston
> Post Office Box 188
> Blue Ridge, GA 30513
> 706-632-6193
> Email: Dralston1@etcmail.com
> 
> *Senator Steve Gooch
> Post Office Box 600
> Dahlonega, GA 30633
> 404-656-9221
> Email: steve.gooch@senate.ga.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional:
> 
> Senator Saxby Chambliss
> 585 South Main Street
> Post Office Box 3217
> Moultrie, GA 31776
> 229-985-2112
> Email: http://chambliss.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/email
> 
> Senator Johnny Isakson
> One Overton Park
> 3625 Cumberland Boulevard
> Suite 970
> Atlanta, GA 30339
> 770-661-0999
> Email: http://isakson.senate.gov/contact.cfm
> 
> Representative Tom Graves
> 311 Green Street Northwest
> Suite 302
> Gainesville, GA 30503
> 770-535-2592
> Email: http://tomgraves.house.gov/Contact/
> 
> *Governor Nathan Deal
> The Office of the Governor, State of Georgia
> 203 State Capitol
> Atlanta, GA 30334
> 404-656-1776
> Email: http://www.georgia.gov/00/gov/contact_us/0,2657,165937316_166563415,00.html


----------



## trout man

The land owners have no control over the river. It is a TVA river and a great opportunity for the state to have a trophy fishery. The water stays cold year round unlike any of the other rivers in ga except the hooch in atl. Probably will not happen because the state can screw
 up anything good. I hope it can happen one day!


----------



## trout man

Or we can stay the same state of mind in this state and catch and kill them all. Then we can all complain about the people with private land and big fish that no one has the chance to catch and the fact that the state stocks all the fish. They think the land owners on the private land never stock any of their own fish. Amazing! Kill them all!


----------



## shakey gizzard

There better be some 10lbrs in there next spring!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

shakey gizzard said:


> There better be some 10lbrs in there next spring!



Here is what I caught in May, yes its probably a land owner stocked fish but it was a blast to catch (my all time largest trout) Imagine if we had a river full of them. The Toccoa would become a destination fishery which would bring in much needed $ to the area. I understand that the bait fishermen, limit keepers, and others don't want to be told how to fish, but dang Fannin and Gilmer counties have a unbelievable amount of miles of trout streams to fish in. The Toccoa in my opinion is the only river that would really flourish and support a  fishery of this type. He was 8 lbs


----------



## shakey gizzard

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Here is what I caught in May, yes its probably a land owner stocked fish but it was a blast to catch (my all time largest trout) Imagine if we had a river full of them. The Toccoa would become a destination fishery which would bring in much needed $ to the area. I understand that the bait fishermen, limit keepers, and others don't want to be told how to fish, but dang Fannin and Gilmer counties have a unbelievable amount of miles of trout streams to fish in. The Toccoa in my opinion is the only river that would really flourish and support a  fishery of this type. He was 8 lbs
> View attachment 624427


Nice, Im all for it!TVA should foot the bill!


----------



## lagrangedave

Just one more step toward landowner only fishing there. They already have signs up on part of it declaring catch and release only. I almost fell for it until I studied the signs and saw that they weren't official.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

shakey gizzard said:


> Nice, Im all for it!TVA should foot the bill!



I fully agree but I don't see anybody getting money that the TVA doesn't want to give up.


----------



## MadDawg51

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I fully agree but I don't see anybody getting money that the TVA doesn't want to give up.



I fully agree.  If the TVA finds out there are big trout in that river, they will claim it is because of the dam and charge us to use the river.


----------



## FordHunter

I am all for the restrictions on the Toccoa River Tailwater and have already signed petitions in support of these new regulations.  The fish hatchery up there is no longer going to stock that area and for that reason, if these regulations are not put forth, then there will be no more trout for even the "catch and keep" fisherman to catch.



lagrangedave said:


> Just one more step toward landowner only fishing there. They already have signs up on part of it declaring catch and release only. I almost fell for it until I studied the signs and saw that they weren't official.



As for this, I am not sure what the rules are with this on the tailwaters, but on the upper Toccoa if someone states catch and release only, or no fishing, it is law and they can call the sherriff or game warden if you are caught.  Over the summer I saw a few people receive fines over 1,000 dollars.  So watch yourself when it comes to those areas and make sure you really do know the rules.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

lagrangedave said:


> Just one more step toward landowner only fishing there. They already have signs up on part of it declaring catch and release only. I almost fell for it until I studied the signs and saw that they weren't official.





FordHunter said:


> As for this, I am not sure what the rules are with this on the tailwaters, but on the upper Toccoa if someone states catch and release only, or no fishing, it is law and they can call the sherriff or game warden if you are caught.  Over the summer I saw a few people receive fines over 1,000 dollars.  So watch yourself when it comes to those areas and make sure you really do know the rules.



On the tailwater section below the Dam some landowners stock and feed the fish and have posted very "official looking" signs stating CATCH AND RELEASE ONLY, since occording to Ga Law they own the river bottom so you are fishing on their property so if they want me to Catch and release I will (I would have anyway). If I was a landowner my sign would say NO FISHING and I would call the Sheriff, so I think they are/were doing you a huge favor by LETTING YOU FISH and requesting you return the fish to the river and only take pictures and memories.....


----------



## trout man

I could be wrong but I think the tva owns the river bottom and not the land owners. This is the only tva river in ga and is different than say the soque. Another thing is when a private land owner stocks fish they become property of the state and the land owner can not tell you it is catch and release only. I doubt it will ever happen but it would be nice.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

trout man said:


> I could be wrong but I think the tva owns the river bottom and not the land owners. This is the only tva river in ga and is different than say the soque. Another thing is when a private land owner stocks fish they become property of the state and the land owner can not tell you it is catch and release only. I doubt it will ever happen but it would be nice.



According to the discussion (of fishermen, a couple of NGTO member landowners and at least one real estate  lawyer) on NGTO the TVA owns the water, the land owner owns the river bed and the state owns the trout. No the land owner can't tell you what to to with your catch but he can have you arrested for fishing on his land. By law you can float the Toccoa tailrace but if you anchor or wade you are tresspassing, and if the landowner asks you to move on and stop fishing "his" hole you need to move on. You are not getting it!!! it's not common sense it's the law!!! I've floated the Toccoa 50 times over the years and have never had much of a problem, we have been asked to move along after anchoring on a nice hole, no I was not happy but why anger the landowner, the law is on his side and 90% of the landowners don't care about who floats and fishes and many of the ones who stock and feed the fish don't care if you catch them they just want you to catch the big fish, take a picture, and return it to the water so it can be enjoyed by others.. to kill a trophy fish is just SELFISH!!!! 
WHY KILL THE FISH???? Few Taxidermists  do skin mounts anymore they just pick a form that matches the dead fish, use it for copying the coloration and then THROW AWAY THE DEAD FISH. Take several pictures and measure length, and girth, RELEASE THE FISH, and get a reproduction done its the same thing!!! and the fish lives to be someone else's "FISH OF A LIFETIME" For the guys who are fishing for supper, I'm all for that but why not kill 12" stockers which are so easy to catch most of the time at Tammen park, Curtis switch and Horseshoe Bend Park


----------



## trout man

I don't keep trout and I have seen many times what happens when you let them grow. I have been a guide for about ten years. I did not say to keep the fish and I stand corrected on all the laws. I am for the slot limit and think it would be a good thing for the river and the area.


----------



## Tightliner

Personally, I'm all for slot limit. Particularly on streams that offer sustainable reproduction and hold over. There are plenty of hatchery supported streams that not only offer, but need fish to be harvested. I could never bring myself to harvest a brood fish. Pictures and fiberglass reproductions are available for bragging rights. Also, large fish do not taste good (at least not like a smaller cookie cutter). Usually if I want to eat fish, a popper for bream is the ticket. Cant beat the taste!!!!!! I own a stretch of land on a very fine non hatchery supported river. It just kills me to see a stringer with large brooders hanging on it. It will take many years to replace them. There are tons of medium sized, stream born trout for the taking. I just dont understand ..............

Later.................................................


----------



## Fire Eater

If the Toccoa were made into a "slot limit" stream, I would fish there and nowhere else. People, this is a great idea...you would be able to catch trout "like you see in Montana."

DNR needs to make sure that the public has access to the river...Blue Ridge is a TVA dam(Federal) so that would imply public access to its water(TVA controlled), regardless of what Georgia law says. See "easements" for power companies across private land for precedent, legal eagles. Not a situation like on the Soque, Noontootla, etc.

As for the bait fishermen, nearly all other streams are open to "catch and keep" fishing...just send more stockers over to Rock Creek for them to catch.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I agree slot limits should be enforce on all rivers/creeks that normally overwinter/oversummer trout. Everyone Pro or Con send your thoughts to the political people listed above.


----------



## drewpatt

I can agree with a slot limit & a reduced creel limit, but I don't agree with single barbless hook. I may get slammed here but I use ultra lite spinning gear & fish with spinners & rapalas as well as some single hook artificals like doll flies. These rules just seem to me that the spin fisherman has been left out or maybe not welcome. I fish the Toccoa a good bit its my favorite place to trout fish. I for one hope these rules don't pass as they are written.


----------



## Mako

Nothing has changed at Horseshoe or Tammen. You can still use bait to catch trout. Even in between, you could cut off a couple hooks on your spinner or rapala and mash the barb and your ready to go. I have found with a single hook you get better hook ups anyways. I have caught a bunch of huge trout with a big gold bladed mepps spinner with two hooks cut off. Where else will you be able to go fish for trophy trout for $17 a year? 
With the feds not stocking anymore something has to be done.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I'm for it, I'm from Western NC and saw how much delayed harvest streams and catch and release only areas improved our fishing.

I'm also in favor of lowering the creel limit and adding slot limits.

I'm not in favor of restricting the possession of natural bait or treble hooks on certain streams. That's just pure laziness from the DNR, I fish multiple streams in multiple ways. If you catch me using a prohibited bait or hook on a stretch of stream, write me a ticket. Otherwise, why should I have to empty my trout vest or change contents every time I change streams?


----------



## Fire Eater

For those objecting to this proposal because "they only spin fish," please take note: Just because you would have to use a single barbless hook does NOT stop you from using an ultralight spinning rod - just modify your gear slightly to comply. You can even use ordinary trout flies if you attach a "casting float" above it on the line to give it weight.

This proposal is not for fly fishermen only...EVERYONE would have a chance for a hookup with a beast.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I'm for it, I'm from Western NC and saw how much delayed harvest streams and catch and release only areas improved our fishing.
> 
> I'm also in favor of lowering the creel limit and adding slot limits.
> 
> I'm not in favor of restricting the possession of natural bait or treble hooks on certain streams. That's just pure laziness from the DNR, I fish multiple streams in multiple ways. If you catch me using a prohibited bait or hook on a stretch of stream, write me a ticket. Otherwise, why should I have to empty my trout vest or change contents every time I change streams?



Sounds like pure laziness alright, your pure laziness of empting out your vest of restricted equipment. Also *the discussion is about 1 river only not other streams or certain streams*. If the treble hooks are allowed in someone's possession it isn't much of a stretch till somebody using them. I could personally care less about barbless hooks, fly fishing only, or no treble hooks but I follow the law what ever it is. I'm more concerned to stop bait fishing (only because of the trout swallowing the hook), total limit on the daily harvest numbers, AND SLOT LIMITS!!! I only support this on the Toccoa Tailrace
I'm not in favor of restricting anyone's method of fishing as long as it is not damaging the fishery. I remember when I was a kid my Grandfather was talking about fishing with a crank telephone and catching Horney Heads in the creeks around, when I asked him to take me fishing his answer was that there hadn't been any fish in the creeks in 30 years. I wonder why??? There has to be a balance between fishing methods, creel/slot limits, and the health of the fishery.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Georgia Hard Hunter said:
			
		

> Sounds like pure laziness alright, your pure laziness of empting out your vest of restricted equipment.





Weeellll, Mr. Georgia hard Hunter, here's something you probably didn't know.

I enjoy spin and fly-fishing, and I tie my own when I choose to fish with flies, have been for 30+ years. 

I don't get to fish much, and when I do, I typically hit four or five rivers in a day. I might use a Panther Martin on a spinning rod, or I might use drys on a fly rod, depending on whom I'm with and my mood.

I've cut two hooks off treble hooked Panther Martins, and I've used corn and worms on a fly rod. I fish legally wherever I am.

Quite frankly, I don't care what you think, what matters to me is what is on the end of my line. Write me a ticket if I'm using an illegal bait, but if I just happen to have two treble hooked Panther Martins on my fly patch that I'm not using, leave me alone.

I'm tired of the snobbishness that has infested trout fishing.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> On the tailwater section below the Dam some landowners stock and feed the fish and have posted very "official looking" signs stating CATCH AND RELEASE ONLY, since occording to Ga Law they own the river bottom so you are fishing on their property so if they want me to Catch and release I will (I would have anyway). If I was a landowner my sign would say NO FISHING and I would call the Sheriff, so I think they are/were doing you a huge favor by LETTING YOU FISH and requesting you return the fish to the river and only take pictures and memories.....





trout man said:


> I could be wrong but I think the tva owns the river bottom and not the land owners. This is the only tva river in ga and is different than say the soque. Another thing is when a private land owner stocks fish they become property of the state and the land owner can not tell you it is catch and release only. I doubt it will ever happen but it would be nice.



Trout man, you are correct.  The Toccoa below the dam is one of the exceptions to the Georgia rule about abutting landowners owning to the middle of the river.  TVA owns the bed of the Toccoa River.  Any landowner restrictions are wishful thinking.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Twenty five ought six said:


> Trout man, you are correct.  The Toccoa below the dam is one of the exceptions to the Georgia rule about abutting landowners owning to the middle of the river.  TVA owns the bed of the Toccoa River.  Any landowner restrictions are wishful thinking.



Twenty five ought six, It has always been my understanding in all that I have read on the Toccoa that the TVA does not own the river bottom of the Toccoa tailrace but if you have a link to this information please post it, I can always stand to be corrected. I can't find anything that states that the TVA owns the river bed. Here is the Georgia law regarding the river bottom

§ 44-8-2. Nonnavigable streams -- Rights of adjoining owners; principles when stream is boundary; accretions- 
The beds of nonnavigable streams belong to the owner of the adjacent land. If the stream is a dividing line between two parcels of land, each owner's boundary shall extend to the thread or the center of the main current of the water. If the current changes gradually, the boundary line follows the current. If from any cause the stream takes a new channel, the original line, if identifiable, remains the boundary. Gradual accretions of land on either side accrue to the owner of that side.


----------



## allenww

*Passage rights*

I must have read 7,000 posts on this subject.

    This is the first that has cited law

   Thanks!

       wa


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

The question of ownership of the Toccoa Tailrace river bottom bothered me so I shot an e-mail to the TVA. I recieved a phone call from them yesterday. I was told by the TVA they DO NOT own the river bottom but have easements to access the river when needed. The tailrace river bottom is in fact owned by the landowners along the river in keeping with Georgia Law. The water is not owned by the TVA but they are empowered by the Federal government to manage the flow of water for flood prevention, recreation, and to produce electricity. The trout regardless of who stocks them are owned by the state of Georgia as soon as they are released into the river and therefore covered by Georgia game laws in this situation.
I hope this somewhat clears up a very cloudly issue


----------

